# Fastnetline open for bookings



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Fastnetline, using the MV Julia, known as "the people's ferry," opened it's doors for bookings today.

A quick play on their website seems to indicate return fares of about £150 more than routes ex Fishguard or Pembroke, but obvsiously with a big saving in miles driven depending upon your destination. Also, I have factored in a cabin for the overnight crossing. This price differential looks reasonable to me, given the cabins and so on.

Anyone booked yet?

Russell

www.fastnetline.com


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Good*

No but interesting to learn

TM


----------

